# Need Help with customised before shopping cart



## hansarina (Dec 30, 2015)

Need some help

Hello
I have a very very important question:
If we are letting the users customise their shirts with some names, initials ...etc...before adding it to cart ( I'm using this app for customization : "https://apps.shopify.com/product-customizer" 
will it communicate with Teelaunch and tell Teelaunch that the shirt's design is:
_______________________
"bla bla bla bla bla NAME1 and NAME2 and NAME3" 
_______________________
those NAME1 and NAME2 and NAME3 where entered by the user before the checkout in the custom fields...
so this is the same design but with different names each time ...
HOW DOES THE TEELAUNCH APP HANDLES THIS???


do we have to manually order those shirts from teelaunch?

we have a lot of orders per.. Do day have to manually order those shirts one by one?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Definitely a question for Teelaunch. Is your Shopify app generating a completed jpg of the customized art? I would guess that's what Teelaunch would need.


----------



## hansarina (Dec 30, 2015)

NO it doesn't 
in fact I'm not stuck with teelaunch
If you can advice me another fulfilment company that can handle this type of oder I' m open...

---------------
The main point here is that on my shopify's store the customer can add names... initials... to the already existing design...
So do I have to manually submit each order to the fulfilment company???

I see a lot of stores that have this option so how do they deal with this?

Need your help guys!!


----------



## ChinaDivision (Dec 30, 2015)

I think you can order those shirts one by one at the beginning. When your order is more and more, you can consider print the shirts by yourself


----------

